# G220 vs SKODA OCTAVIA vRS MK1.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Late evening post from me as it's been a very busy weekend with two tough details around a local 'Beer Festival'..................:thumb:

Friday night saw a fellow Briskoda member drop off his Octavia vRS MK1 for me and the 'little helper' to work our magic on............:buffer:

This was the car upon arrival;




































































































No messing about on this one, straight on with the work on the Saturday morning.......:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;



















Dried with a Waffle Weave Towel;










Which left me with the following;










Then I removed each wheel cleaning them with Megs Wheels Brightner, Wheel Brush and Megs Gold Class Shampoo;




























While I attacked the wheels the 'little helper' attacked the arch liners with Megs APC;



















The car was then masked up and a test area marked up on the passengers door where I then looked at the defects and tried out some different combinations;
































































I had ordered some new polishes following some questions about polish choice recently so the postman delivered some Megs No.83 and some 3M Ultra Fine. I started off using the Menz FF on a 3M Finishing Pad but no joy, so I changed to the Megs Burgunday pad with the 3M Ultra Fine which worked wonders............:buffer:

I continued using the 3M Ultra Fine on the Megs Burgandy Compounding Pad and the Menzerna FF on a Megs Finishing Pad as follows;










I then started to make my way around the car;





































Passenger Front Door;





































Passenger Front Wing;



















Passenger Rear Door;





































Passenger Rear Wing;



















Driver's Front Wing;



















Driver's Door;





































Driver's Rear Door;























































Tailgate;





































While I was working away with the G220, 'Little Helper' was claying the wheels;










I then moved onto my 'It's not for Wimps' Procar Duster to get rid of all the excess polish;










Then the car was cleaned with Last Touch and a Microfibre;










All door shuts and boot shut cleaned with Megs APC and then with Last Touch;




































































































Hoovered all the interior, Microfibre Mitt, Megs Detailer Brushes, Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Interior trim treated to Sonus ****pit Detailer;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










As the first coat I decided on Collinite 476s using a Megs Applicator Pad;










The heat was causing some serious issues with buffing the wax off so I got the UDM out with a buffing bonnet to make the process a little easier.......:buffer:




























Then onto the final coat of P21S Concours Wax;










Turtle Wheel Wax using an Applicator Pad;










Then dressed the tyres with Megs Hot Shine and Applicator;










*The Results*


























































































































































Another car done and in good time for the 'Beer Festival'...........:car:

The owner was pleased with the results and I was happy to have completed my first Octavia vRS MK1 with the added bonus of it being black........:thumb:

One detail down and then onto the next one the following morning........:buffer:

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I bet the owner was very happy, looks superb now, as usual great detailing :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there!


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Good stuff there.

Where did you get that gazebo?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> I bet the owner was very happy, looks superb now, as usual great detailing :thumb:


Yeah I think he was happy................

Thanks for the comment mate............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent work there!


Thank you very much...........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chester said:


> Good stuff there.
> 
> Where did you get that gazebo?


Thank you......

The gazebo came from Amazon and if you search for 6m x 3m Easy Up then you will find plenty of them..........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on hard paint baker, It's not fun working all day out in that heat but you did a cracking job........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work on hard paint baker, It's not fun working all day out in that heat but you did a cracking job........:thumb:


Thanks mate and I have to be honest and say that the paint wasn't too bad on the Octy but still needed a strong cutting setup and a few passes.........don't you just love VAG paint.........:thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Cracking job chum


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> Cracking job chum


Thanks mate..........:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks great! How did you find the 3M polish?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Looks great! How did you find the 3M polish?


The polish worked wonders on the Skoda paint but it wasn't doing much on the VW paint on the Golf I did on the Sunday? Found the Menz IP a little better but I am happy to add the 3M to my collection............:buffer:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup, the Ultra Fina works great on soft paints. Very oily and nice working time!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumb:


Mr Singh said:


> Yup, the Ultra Fina works great on soft paints. Very oily and nice working time!


Fair enough mate, will keep that one on the shelf for the softer paints then, worked well in the end though........:thumb:


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

MINT! I think when I get better my first project is going to have to be my sister's skoda octavia (it's gonna be one heck of a before and after difference, it's a 55 reg and has been cleaned a total of about 6 times, mostly by drive through car washes or bucket and sponge. Only once have I been let loose on it with lambswool mitt, 2BM etc) The paintwork is horrendous. It'd be fantastic if I could get it looking like that.

Kirsty


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

cracking turnaround dude!:thumb:


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

good work there fella nice reflections!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scrapchallenge said:


> MINT! I think when I get better my first project is going to have to be my sister's skoda octavia (it's gonna be one heck of a before and after difference, it's a 55 reg and has been cleaned a total of about 6 times, mostly by drive through car washes or bucket and sponge. Only once have I been let loose on it with lambswool mitt, 2BM etc) The paintwork is horrendous. It'd be fantastic if I could get it looking like that.
> 
> Kirsty


Must be in bad condition if it's a 55 reg.........:doublesho

This Octavia is a 52 reg although a few areas had been 'touched' up........if it's as bad as you say then you will have a field day............:detailer:

Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dean_82 said:


> cracking turnaround dude!:thumb:


Thank you very much..........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

leo_jones said:


> good work there fella nice reflections!


Thanks, you can't beat black for reflection shots............


----------



## gmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work mate!! You may have another black octavia to do soon.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gmaster said:


> Nice work mate!! You may have another black octavia to do soon.


Thank you............

Really? Tell me more...............


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Must be in bad condition if it's a 55 reg.........:doublesho


yup  very unloved vehicle, it is also sometimes parked under a tree, and has had many muddy footballs bounced off it on an almost daily basis due to  little chavs in our area 

this was after she'd had it just over a year, and after the only time she's let me clean it properly (no paint correction, just valeting) the paintwork is really really desperate with huge etchings on the roof from bird muck


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scrapchallenge said:


> yup  very unloved vehicle, it is also sometimes parked under a tree, and has had many muddy footballs bounced off it on an almost daily basis due to  little chavs in our area
> 
> this was after she'd had it just over a year, and after the only time she's let me clean it properly (no paint correction, just valeting) the paintwork is really really desperate with huge etchings on the roof from bird muck


Sounds like a very much loved motor but then most people aren't as OCD as people on here...........:lol:

Looks fairly clean in that picture but guessing that under various light it may be a different kettle of fish............:doublesho


----------



## E90M3 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice results there bet the owner was very pleased. Black is definately the best colour :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

E90M3 said:


> Very nice results there bet the owner was very pleased. Black is definately the best colour :lol:


He sure was or at least I think he was.............

I do like doing black cars but I do have a bit of a soft spot for red ones as well...........:argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another cracking write up simon, top work matey.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks really good, and you still got the beer festival too. I'd have been shattered! Looked in pretty good nick in the befores, but transformed in the afters.
The _only_ thing I'd offer as a constructive comment is why do the P21's wax after the Collinite? The P21 really lasts no time at all durability wise..possibly as short a time as 2 weeks, yest the Collinite alone will last months.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Another cracking write up simon, top work matey.


Thanks for the comment mate...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks really good, and you still got the beer festival too. I'd have been shattered! Looked in pretty good nick in the befores, but transformed in the afters.
> The _only_ thing I'd offer as a constructive comment is why do the P21's wax after the Collinite? The P21 really lasts no time at all durability wise..possibly as short a time as 2 weeks, yest the Collinite alone will last months.
> 
> Best wishes
> ...


Thanks for the comment Tim and I have to say those brushes are a big help and I will have to order some more from you shortly..........:thumb:

I have found that the P21S adds a little 'bling' to the finishes and glosses it up a bit and I figure with the Collinite underneath it should be pretty well protected if the P21S doesn't last that long?


----------

